# How much water do you change?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Another poll for today. Gauging and approximate, using the above percentages.
For each water change, how much (in percentage) do you do?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm bad, I just do top offs.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's better than just letting the water in the tank evaporate.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

50% here ...


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

About 30%, voted with 25%


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

30% for community, 50-60% for bettas.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

30% or batter. voted 50


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Honestly, it varies with species, but I am doing more than a year ago. My killies don't respond well to big water changes, so they get ~15%; the cory tank gets ~30%, so I voted 25% as a fair average.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> Honestly, it varies with species, but I am doing more than a year ago. My killies don't respond well to big water changes, so they get ~15%; the cory tank gets ~30%, so I voted 25% as a fair average.


Good approximation, Storm :0


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

25% - 50% here except for when I forgot to turn off the water.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

1/3 of tank each time bi-weekly


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

gklaw said:


> 25% - 50% here except for when I forgot to turn off the water.


But the discus will like that though 



davej said:


> 1/3 of tank each time bi-weekly


I see Dave takes care of his amphibians very well 
Btw, they're huge in the tank now. Eating vigorously and fighting.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, it depends on the size of the tank, because I use a 15G bucket for the used water . So with my Vicenza it's about 40% of the water if I count the volume used by the substrate and ornaments. But even if I didn't have this bucket limitation I wouldn't go above 50%.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> 25% - 50% here except for when I forgot to turn off the water.


_If the python falls on the floor and nobody sees it, is it a negative water change?_ :lol:

I do 50% weekly on most tanks, 80% weekly or every 2 weeks on the betta tanks and 75% about every 5-6 days on the 75g with the oscars. The only exception is Djamm's shrimp tank, they get maybe 10%-15% every few weeks.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> That's better than just letting the water in the tank evaporate.


0% top offs


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Doing about 15~20% Water change per week or bi-week, so there's no option for me to click eh~


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

You guy's change a lot of water. 
I do 4 gallons twice a week on my 26G SW tank
Guppies get 40 % about every 2 weeks
And my Betta in the fluval Spec gets a massive 75% 1.5G change every couple of weeks.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

50% in every tank every week. Altho if I feel like that particular tank needs more like my discus or BN's I'll do more.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

All different in each tank.

125 - 60% 2x a week
100 cube - 75% 4x a week
20 gallon - 25% 3x a week
46 bow - 50% 2x a week


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

15-20% weekly water change on 2 tank. Bioload is low.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Looking at the responses, BCA members provide quality clean water for their tanks


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

On my 55G which has 9 corys and 10 shrimp I do 30% change twice a week. Just because the tank is fresh and the fish have been added over the course of 2 weeks. I was afraid of a "mini cycle". I'll cut It back to one change of 30-40% once things settle down. 

I always try to do one extra change per week for 2 weeks after adding new fish. But never within the first 48 hours of adding them. Just a habit that hasn't given me problems yet, so why change?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Looking at the responses, BCA members provide quality clean water for their tanks


Note I say 25% - 50%. I did not say how frequent 

FW once every 2weeks to 4-6 weeks between water change. SW: 6 months to 12 months between WC  I think the water is still pretty clean though.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

50-75% a week. Sometimes 2-3 times a week at 25%

Sometimes just 50% a week. Depending what I feel like doing with the water changes that week haha.


----------

